# Gaming Rechner BF3 u. CoD BO2



## gluecksbaeR (17. August 2012)

Hallo liebe Community!

Kurz zu mir, ich heiss Robin bin 20 Jahre jung, und komme aus dem schönen Essen in NRW.
Selber Studiere ich Wirtschaftsinformatik an der Hochschule Ruhr-West. 
Durch mein Abitur und Studium bin ich in den letzen Jahren in Sachen PC-Konfiguration etwas eingerostet, und lese wenig bis kaum Test und Benchmarks von Grafikkarten und CPU's. 
Bin ergo also nichtmehr auf dem Stand der dinge um ein gut aufeinander aufbauendes und funktionierendes System zusammen zu stellen, hier seid ihr gefragt.

Momentan bin ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen Rechner der natürlich so günstig wie möglich sein sollte, dachte so angepeilt an 700€. Dazu bin ich eingefleicheter Intel und Nvidia Fan, und stehe auf Schlichte Tower. Möglichkeiten zum Aufrüsten sollten ordentlich Vorhanden sein. Bevorzugt wird im Mainboard bereich ein Asus da ich bis zum P5Q sehr gute erfahrungen damit gemacht habe.

Hauptsächlich gespielt werden soll Battlefield 3, CoD:BO2 wenn es denn erschienen ist sowie Guild Wars 2, evtl. Crysis, Far Cry 3 und so weiter. Spiele wie League of Legends, CSS und CS:Go gehören natürlich auch zur Partie sind aber glaub ich nicht so ressourcen fressend. 

Wäre es möglich in der genannen Preisklasse auch die genannten Komponenten so zusammen zu stellen, das Battlefield auf höchsten einstellungen Spielbar wäre und evtl auch für die Zukunft gerüstet ist? Vom alten kann ich nurnoch die Tastatur,Monitor und Maus gebrauchen, da ich momentan einen vor 3 Jahre Aktuellen HighEnd Asus Laptop als festen Rechner benutze. Wie dort die Aufrüstmöglichkeiten sind muss ich natürlich keinem von euch erzählen.

Sollte das Budget überzogen werden, würd ich es sicherlich auch begrüßen. Zusammenbau muss natürlich nicht sein, das bekomm ich ohne weiteres selber hin. Windows bekomm ich von der Uni umsonst und für den Rest ist gesorgt. Am liebsten wäre mir dazu auch eine SSD fürs System aber ich denke die ist in der Preisspanne nicht möglich.

Für alle die sich die mühe machen mich dort zu Berate bedanke ich mich schonmal vielmals.

Gruß Robin

Edit: Wie ich sehe ist auch der Monitor gefragt, benutze momentan einen 22" TFT über VGA mit einer Auflösung von 1680*1050


----------



## Rosigatton (17. August 2012)

Willkommen im Forum Glücksbär.

Was für ne Auflösung hat der Monitor?

809,- Euro inkl. SSD : https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220aa18c7b1d2810af9f1b04d8b79036e45b39f28250f

SSD könntest Du auch nachrüsten, dann wärst Du knapp über 7 Blatt. Bei der Auflösung ist die beste Grake momentan die im Warenkorb!

Der Support von Asus hat stark nachgelassen, wenn´s aber sein muß, suche ich Dir auch noch ein Asus MB raus .

Grüße nach Essen aus Essen
Rosigatton


----------



## gluecksbaeR (17. August 2012)

Hey danke  Hatte ich vor deinen Beitrag schon reineditiert, 1680*1050 22"

Gruß Robin


----------



## Threshold (17. August 2012)

Für die Auflösung reicht eine AMD 7850 völlig aus.
NVidia bietet leider da nichts vergleichbares an oder eben nur Karten aus der alten Generation die aber eine schlechte Effizienz haben und überteuert sind.


----------



## Rosigatton (17. August 2012)

@ Glücksbaer

Siehe Link über Dir 

Asus : http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...H77-So-1155-Dual-Channel-DDR3-ATX-Retail.html

oder : http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...H77-So-1155-Dual-Channel-DDR3-ATX-Retail.html


----------



## Threshold (17. August 2012)

Du bist aber 100€ drüber.


----------



## Rosigatton (17. August 2012)

Steht doch dabei, Thresh.

Inkl. SSD. Wenn er die abzieht/nachrüstet, sind wir bei 713,- Euro


----------



## Threshold (17. August 2012)

Sind immer noch 13€ über das Budget.


----------



## Rosigatton (17. August 2012)

Okay, dann das Intertech Netzteil . Dann bin ich im Soll .


----------



## Threshold (17. August 2012)

Du kannst den Kühler weglassen und den Boxed nehmen. Dann bist du im Budget.


----------



## Rosigatton (17. August 2012)

Oder ein B75 MB : ASRock B75 Pro3 Intel B75 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Hardware,


----------



## gluecksbaeR (17. August 2012)

Es ist mir dort völlig gleich ob ich ein wenig drüber bin, wichtiger ist mir dort ein Stabiles System, am besten noch vom gleichen Händler < war mal einer der Alternate junkies und kannte die Seite besser als meine Bude 

Danke schonmal dafür, wie schauts denn aus wenn ich auch für die Zukunft auf einen größeren Monitor umsteigen möchte? Vergessen zu sagen das HDMI an der Karte wünschenswert wäre da ich hier hier noch einen Full HD Smart TV von Samsung habe mit 40" wo ich dann ganz gern mal nen Film schauen würde, der TV läuft auf einer Auflösung von 1920x1080

Gruß Robin


----------



## soth (17. August 2012)

Man sucht die Grafikkarte nicht dannach aus, was für Anschlüsse sie hat 
Dafür gibt es Adapter!


----------



## gluecksbaeR (17. August 2012)

Ich weiss  Aber gute Quali übertrag ich ungern über nen 5 Meter ungeschirmtes dreckig olles VGA/DVI Kabel  Wofür hab ich hier ne 1000 Euro TV Kiste stehen 
Ich denke du verstehst meinen Gedanken Gang..oben steht ja auch WÜNSCHENSWERT  

Gruß Robin

p.s.: Zumal hat die Karte das ja


----------



## Rosigatton (17. August 2012)

HDMI ist mittlerweile an allen neuen Grakas. Alternate ist halt immer etwas teurer. Empfehle Mindfactory oder Hardwareversand, wobei MF meist am günstigsten ist .

Wie Thresh schon schrieb : Zum zocken bei 1680er Auflösung eine 7850. 

Wenn´s deutlich besser sein soll : 3072MB VTX3D Radeon HD 7950 X-Edition Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)

Ist ja auch gerade die GTX660 TI rausgekommen, aber deutlich zu teuer.

Die 7850 sowie die 7950 haben beide enormes OC Potential


----------



## soth (17. August 2012)

Wo ist dann das Problem ?


----------



## gluecksbaeR (17. August 2012)

Frage bleibt dennoch offen, wie schauts aus wenn ich in der nächsten Zeit und das werde ich auf einen 24Zoll umsteigen möchte, da die größe fürs Programmieren zu Uni zwecken übersichtlicher ist umsteigen möchte. Macht es einen Riesen unterschied wenn ich mit ner Größeren karte erstmals für einige Monate evtl auch nur für kürzere Zeit einen kleinere Monitor betreibe? 

Gruß Robin

Edit für Soth: Erst später geschaut ob die Karte HDMI hat


----------



## Rosigatton (17. August 2012)

Dann empfehle ich direkt die 7950. Der 24 Zöller wird wohl Full HD sein?

Wäre ja Quatsch, für kurze Zeit ne 7850, und nach ein paar Monaten umsteigen.

Wenn Du Progs benutzt, die HT unterstützen, wäre das hier interessant : http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,907778/Xeon-E3-1230-v2-im-Test/CPU/Test/


----------



## gluecksbaeR (17. August 2012)

Definitiv wird er das  Lohnt sich denke ich kaum darauf nicht zu achten im heutigen HD zeitalter oder vertuh ich mich dort? Die ATI Karten mittlerweile echt so übermäßig besser im P/L Verhältniss? Ach ich schwärme in errinerungen wenn ich eine meine Ausgaben damals für die GeForce 7800 GTX für 550 € denke 

Gruß Robin und schonmal an euch vielen dank!


----------



## GeForce-Lover (17. August 2012)

Ja, die VTX3D (is mittlerweile irgendwie zum Forenliebling mutiert, die Karte macht mir Angst, egal wo ich hier im Forum bin, sie verfolgt mich) is ne gute Karte, sehr attraktiv.
Und nein, das macht keinen Unterschied (aber die Karte tut mir Leid, die wird sich fürchterlich langweilen)

Edit: P/L mäßig is ATI momentan einfach besser


----------



## Rosigatton (17. August 2012)

Wie gesagt, die GTX660 ist mom zu teuer. Eine schöne Nvidia wäre 2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware, 

Empfehle definitiv die VTX 7950


----------



## gluecksbaeR (17. August 2012)

Habs gerad mal gesehen, ist ja echt Wahnsinn wieviel leistung die Nvidia karten in bestimmten sachen mehr bringen aber auch gleich mal das Doppelte bzw Dreifache kosten, ich erriner mich halt an die X1650 Pro zeiten wo die ATI Karten gegenüber des Aktuellen NVidia gegenstücks offengesagt, für die Mülltonne waren.


----------



## gluecksbaeR (17. August 2012)

So schaut mal drüber, hab jetzt die Karte nochmal gewechselt, sowie den Kühler gewechselt 

Klick


----------



## GeForce-Lover (17. August 2012)

Is sehr gut, aber als GPU eher HD 7950


----------



## Rosigatton (17. August 2012)

@ Geforce

ist doch drin, die VTX 7950 .

@ Robin

Direkt so bestellen 

Service Level Gold kannst Du noch löschen. Bringt nix.


----------



## Jeanboy (17. August 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Is sehr gut, aber als GPU eher HD 7950


 
Ist doch eine verbaut


----------



## gluecksbaeR (17. August 2012)

Ach sollte auch hab soviele Tabs offen das ich mich vertan hatte


----------



## Rosigatton (17. August 2012)

Wenn ich deinen Link klick, ist die VTX 7950 auch drin


----------



## GeForce-Lover (17. August 2012)

Nee, mir wird ne HD 7850 angezeigt

Also wenn die 7950 drin ist (ich bin jetzt mal so gutgläubig und kaufe euch das ab), dann KAUFEN!


----------



## gluecksbaeR (17. August 2012)

Seh ich auch ihr bringt mich total durcheinander  Kennt ihr das wenn ihr euch auf etwas freut?  Wie schauts mit dem Tower aus? Klick find ich auch Ansprechen und hat auch USB3.0 vorn, denke das ist sehr sinnvoll


----------



## GeForce-Lover (17. August 2012)

Nein, den nicht.

Vllt. den? BitFenix Shinobi Core USB 3.0 schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-SP) | Geizhals Preisvergleich Deutschland


----------



## Adi1 (17. August 2012)

Dort sind ja noch nicht einmal Lüfter drin.


----------



## Rosigatton (17. August 2012)

Ganz ehrlich. Der ist nicht meins . Würde ganz klar das Shinobi Gehäuse vorziehen.

Eventüll nen 120er Kühler ? Thermalright True Spirit 120 - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

430W be quiet! Pure Power CM L8 80+ - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

oder deLuxe 480W be quiet! Straight Power CM E9 80+ Gold - Hardware, Notebooks

Das Netzteil im Warenkorb ist . Das L8 wäre halt Modular und das E9 ist sowieso jenseits von Gut und Böse


----------



## Adi1 (17. August 2012)

Als Gehäuse wäre vlt. dieses interessant Xigmatek Asgard Pro (CCC-AE37BS-U02) | Geizhals Preisvergleich Deutschland.


----------



## gluecksbaeR (17. August 2012)

So Klick besser? 

Wenn ja wird der bestellt und fertig ist


----------



## soth (17. August 2012)

So passt das ganze


----------



## Rosigatton (17. August 2012)

Meinen Segen hast Du . Bei Mindfactory ist ab 0 Uhr Midnightshopping = Versandkostenfrei bestellen .


----------



## GeForce-Lover (17. August 2012)

Wieso krieg ich alle Änderungen, aber immer noch ne HD 7850 angezeigt

Aber sonst: Top System!


----------



## gluecksbaeR (17. August 2012)

Danke für den Tipp  Werd ich machen, dann um 0 Uhr per Sofortüberweisung bezahlen und ab gehts, wann meint ihr ist das ganze zeug hier? 

Vielen vielen dank an euch alle!


----------



## Adi1 (17. August 2012)

Dann solltest Du noch einen 120mm-Lüfter bestellen, im Shinobi ist nur einer drin.


----------



## Rosigatton (17. August 2012)

Noch ein Link zur SSD : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...konfiguration-und-handhabung-von-windows.html 

Wenn alles verfügbar/lagernd ist, machen die das auch sofort fertig. Wenn ein Teil gerade aus ist (Bestellt, wird am xxx erwartet) kann sich die Lieferung verzögern.

Du checkst nochmal ob alles verfügbar ist, bestellst heute Nacht und rufst Morgen den Support an, ob die Bestellung eingegangen ist und ob alles sofort lieferbar ist .


----------



## gluecksbaeR (17. August 2012)

Möp 120x120x25 Rasurbo Basic&Silent 1100U/m 17dB(A) Schwarz - Hardware,
Sollte reichen? Werds warscheinlich dann so wie immer machen, vorn reinsaugen hinten/oben rauspusten vom CPU nach hinten plasen lassen, den Vorderen unter die Platten damit dort auch luft zirkuliert, sollte passen oder?

Gruß Robin


----------



## Adi1 (17. August 2012)

Ja, so passt das .


----------



## GeForce-Lover (17. August 2012)

EKL Alpenföhn Föhn 120, 120x120x25mm, 700-1300rpm, 26dB(A) (84000000019) | Geizhals Preisvergleich Deutschland

be quiet! Silent Wings Pure, 120x120x25mm, 1350rpm, 79.2m³/h, 18.5dB(A) (BL043) | Geizhals Preisvergleich Deutschland

Bisschen teurer, aber meiner Meinung nach besser.


----------



## gluecksbaeR (17. August 2012)

Alles klar super *plasen ist natürlich oben auchgut  meinte natürlich "pusten" nehmen wir das ferkel wort mal nicht in dem Mund  Ich dank euch allen hier, ist alles verfügbar


----------



## Rosigatton (17. August 2012)

Dann viel Spaß mit dem neuen Knecht .

Melde Dich, wenn er läuft, wie er rennt


----------



## GeForce-Lover (17. August 2012)

Bilder erbeten!


----------



## Adi1 (17. August 2012)

Das NT bitte noch tauschen, da Du für Deine Graka jeweils einen 8-Pin und 6-Pin-Anschluß benötigst.
430W be quiet! Pure Power CM L8 80+ - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von.
Ist aber momentan bei MF nicht verfügbar.


----------



## Rosigatton (17. August 2012)

Oder das hier : 400W be quiet! Straight Power E9 80+ - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Alle nötigen Anschlüsse, 80 + Gold, 5,- Euro teurer .


----------



## Adi1 (17. August 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Oder das hier : 400W be quiet! Straight Power E9 80+ - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
> 
> Alle nötigen Anschlüsse, 80 + Gold, 5,- Euro teurer .


 
Dann lieber das .


----------



## gluecksbaeR (17. August 2012)

400 Reichen? Was zieht so das MB mit lüfter Cpu platten laufwerken und leuchten so maximal? Karte ist ja bei 225 MAX

Danke und Gruß Robin


----------



## ReaCT (17. August 2012)

Bei MF würde ich nicht unbedingt auf Mitternahct warten, da oft Punkt 00:00 die Preise angezogen werden (Persönliche Erfahrung). Und du kannst früher schlafen gehen


----------



## Adi1 (17. August 2012)

Graka 225W, CPU 77W, Rest ca. 50W. Reicht also dicke.


----------



## Rosigatton (17. August 2012)

400 Watt reichen definitiv . Unter Volllast, die nicht immer anliegt, wird das System max. etwas über 300 Watt ziehen. 

Das ist ein E9 Netzteil, das könnte auch mal kurzzeitig 500Watt raustun. Was aber nie erforderlich sein wird .


----------



## gluecksbaeR (17. August 2012)

Versandkosten sind also vorrher bei 8.99 per Sofortüberweisung oder zählt der Tower als Frachtgut? Danke und schönes Wochenende


----------



## Rosigatton (17. August 2012)

Keine Ahnung, ob der Tower als Frachtgut zählt. Wäre ja ein teurer Spaß . 

Sollten aber etliche hier im Forum sein, die gleich bestimmt Antwort geben können .

Dir auch ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Threshold (17. August 2012)

Der Tower wird extra geliefert. Du bezahlst aber nur 1x Versandkosten.


----------



## Jeanboy (17. August 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ob der Tower als Frachtgut zählt. Wäre ja ein teurer Spaß .
> 
> Sollten aber etliche hier im Forum sein, die gleich bestimmt Antwort geben können .
> 
> Dir auch ein schönes Wochenende


 
Normalerweise muss man nur 1x Versandkosten zahlen, egal ob Tower einzeln verschickt wird oder nicht


----------



## Rosigatton (17. August 2012)

Geht  ja um Frachtkosten. Versandkosten = 8,99,- Eus, Frachtkosten = 39,99,-Eus .

Gehe bei Thresh und Jeanboy stark davon aus, das die meinen, keine 39,99 für Frachtgut.


----------



## Threshold (17. August 2012)

Solange du kein Super Big Tower nimmst der als Frachtgut verschickt werden musst wird es keine Probleme geben.


----------



## Rosigatton (17. August 2012)

@ Thresh

Meine ich doch


----------



## gluecksbaeR (18. August 2012)

Sooo, bestellung ist raus, habe sogar noch 4 Euro gespart da die Festplatte billiger wurd  Vielen dank, berichte dann wann es hier ist, Bilder und wie er läuft kommen evtl schaff ich es auchmal wieder nen ordentlichen benchmark test rauszuhauen


----------



## Rosigatton (18. August 2012)

Ich will Skyrim darauf zocken . Hoffentlich kommt alles zügig .

Lesen uns
Rosi


----------



## gluecksbaeR (18. August 2012)

Komm vorbei wenn der feddig ist 

Gehäuse schon im Versand beim Rest steht nochnix dergleichen, hoffe das es doch irgendwie gleichzeitig kommt :/ Vorfreude auf nen Ordentlichen Rechner seit jahren ist zu hoch als das ich ne Woche warten könnte hehe

Hoffentlich macht DHL mal keine mucken, irgendwie ist Essen wohl nicht die Lieblingsstadt des Paketdienstes 

Gruß Robin


----------



## Rosigatton (18. August 2012)

Moin Robin,

schätze mal, das die Teile im Laufe der nächsten Woche eintrudeln . Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude .

Ich habe schon ewig nicht mehr am Fenster gestanden und mir bei jedem DHL-Wagen der kam, fast in die Hose gemacht. Das müssen doch meine Teile sein , doch nicht .

Gruß Rosi

ich melde mich per PN


----------



## gluecksbaeR (20. August 2012)

Update : 
Mo, 20.08.12 13:27 						  Uhr 					   					   				   				 				 				   				   				 				 				 					 						 							 							                       Bremen                      						 					 					 				
 				 				 				 					 						Die Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet. 					 					 				
Beide Pakete Tower+Rest des PCs um halb 2 bearbeitet worden.

Ich sitz auf heissen kohlen im warsten sinne des Wortes brennt die Luft in Essen  Rosi müsste wissen wovon ich rede, gestern in der Verboteten Stadt GE gewesen und im Sportparadies einfach nur im Wasser gedümpelt hätt ich heut auch machen sollen  Urlaub ist was feines aber nicht bei dem Wetter!

Gruß in der hoffnung ihr hattet ein Schönes Wochenende

Robin


----------



## Rosigatton (20. August 2012)

Hi Robin,

gestern war ja mal tödlich. Habe hier bei 34° unterm Dach gesessen. "Naked in Front of the Computer" .

Dagegen ist´s heute echt angenehm. Im Wasser dümpeln war bestimmt ok. Wenn ich dann immer höre, "Geniessen sie das schöne Wetter", könnte ich .

Mit etwas Glück kommen deine Teile morgen, spätestens übermorgen  .

Bis gleich
Rosi


----------



## gluecksbaeR (20. August 2012)

Jaa das stimmt, in Frillendorf hats mit 39° unterm Dach gebrannt, da musste ich einfach raus, die Klima macht backen und als ich meine bessere hälfte nachts abgeholt hat, war mein Termo noch jenseits der 30°, dachte ich mir eier ich zu den freunden mit dem Großen M um mir was zu trinken zu kaufen MIT EIS! und meiner süßen das zum Spachteln aber neeeiiin, als Antwort hab ich im McDrive dann bekommen "Öh nö unsere Eismaschine schaffts bei dem Wetter nicht" -.-...

Der Regen kühlts nun hoffentlich runter, morgen solls ja wieder noch kälter werden, und ich hoff das meine Teile kommen 

Sendungsverfolgung schick ich dir mal per PN dann kannst du mitfiebern  So wie ich gelesen hab gehts nachts per LKW nach NRW, mal sehen was dran ist.

Bis gleich
Robin

EDIT: Typisch fürn Ruhrpottler  Netzfundstück des Tages ich habe herzlichtst gelacht 

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/255443_433874066650947_499937730_n.jpg


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. August 2012)

Aber mal ganz ehrlich, ich wär froh wenn´s bei mir kühl wär. Ich hab 33° im Keller!


----------



## Rosigatton (20. August 2012)

Ja, so sind wir hier im Pott  .

@ Geforce

33° im Keller ? Im Gegensatz zu gestern sind´s bei uns jetzt "kühle" 30° unterm Dach. Gefühlte 26° .


----------



## target2804 (20. August 2012)

meine cpu hatte dank dem tollen wetter gestern und heute im idle nie weniger als 42°C. deshalb hab ich gleich mal n neuen kühler bestellt. unter last gings trotz voller drehzahl auf über 70 -.-
bin dann an´n see gegangen  war wohl sinnvoller


----------



## gluecksbaeR (20. August 2012)

Lieber das der Rechner in aktzeptablen bereichen Wärmer wird als mir!  Jetzt gehts aber zumindest bei uns hier in Essen (NRW)  Fenster auf, Ventilator und der ruber rollt, ich werd mich gleich mal hinschmeissen und sehen wie die Nacht heute wird, ich hoffe das morgen meine Teile kommen *vorfreudeundso* wünsch euch was!
Gruß Robin


----------



## gluecksbaeR (21. August 2012)

Update: Teile angekommen, zusammengebaut > Status OK! Alles erkannt alles läuft wie geschmiert, gerad Windows drauf, jetzt Treiber, und und und..ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden! Bilder folgen entweder später wenn alles läuft, oder dann Morgen! 

Gruß
Robin


EDIT: Taugt BullGuard was? Ist ja für lau dabei gewesen bei Mindfactory?


----------



## soth (21. August 2012)

Nein, nimm lieber avast als Antiviren Programm!


----------



## gluecksbaeR (21. August 2012)

Check dank dir für die Antwort mach ich !  Jetzt sind Mainboard treiber erstmal dran, ajo Systemstart momentan >10 Sekunden, i like it! Freu mich momentan wie ein kleines Kind!

Update rennt noch mehr!  Eine sache dennoch komisch beim Installieren des RapidStart Treibers sagt er mir das mein System nicht die Vorraussetzungen erfüllt? Im Bios ist es aber aktiviert, also die Funktion


Hier mal ein paar Bilder  P.S. die Bude ist nicht meine im Hintergrund der Kartons, sondern hab ihm beim Kumpel zusammengeschraubt hab ja nen Schlüssel und er ne Klimaanlage 
Kabel wurden natürlich danach noch Ordentlich verlegt, und die Weissen sind Temp. Sensoren. Die Temps sind vom BF3 auf Ultra spielen von Links nach Rechts CPU,GPU,HDDs, Gehäuse


Gruß Robin


----------



## gluecksbaeR (22. August 2012)

Wie gesagt läuft alles Wunderbar, nur das mit dem RapidStart irritiert mich noch ein wenig, aber ihr wisst dort bestimmt besser bescheid


----------



## Softy (22. August 2012)

Schicke Kiste 

Ich würde den ganzen Intel Kram (Rapid Start, Managment Engine, Smart Connect) weglassen, bringt m.M.n. nix.


Welche Lüftersteuerung ist das? Die Bitfenix Recon?


----------



## soth (22. August 2012)

Sieht super aus!

Aber die Temps sind während des BF3 zockens auf Ultra ??
Das kann ich irgendwie nicht glauben


----------



## gluecksbaeR (22. August 2012)

Karte ist noch Hochgegangen auf knapp 58 schwankend  Läuft super das teil, bin echt seehr zufrieden auch mit Avast. Dank euch auf jedenfall  Dennoch frage ich mich wo ran es denn liegen könnte normalerweise sollte ja alles Funktionieren, naja weglassen tuh ichs auch mal auf euren Rat.

Achja ist die NesteQ MaxZero als Lüftersteuerung die noch hier rumfliegen hatte, mal sehen bis jetzt super Teil für den Preis würd ich sagen, hab ja nichts gezahlt aber für knapp 22 Euro im Internet erhältlich


----------



## Softy (22. August 2012)

gluecksbaeR schrieb:


> Achja ist die NesteQ MaxZero als Lüftersteuerung die noch hier rumfliegen hatte, mal sehen bis jetzt super Teil für den Preis würd ich sagen, hab ja nichts gezahlt aber für knapp 22 Euro im Internet erhältlich



Ah, danke für die Info  Dann viel Spaß mit der neuen Rechenmaschine 

Hier gibt es eine  Anleitung zu RapidStart: http://www.asrock.com/support/note/IntelRapidStart.pdf


----------



## Rosigatton (22. August 2012)

@ Robin

Dann fliege ich demnächst mal bei Dir ein. Will auch staunen . Melde mich Ende nächster Woche .


----------



## gluecksbaeR (26. August 2012)

Sooo Tisch, Maus und Headset Update, wieder was ordentliches 

Andere sache, wie schauts aus mit nem Monitor könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen? Cool wäre natürlich 27" da bald ausgezogen wird, und der Rechner dann im Schlafzimmer evtl auch als TV genutzt werden sollte. Hatte auch dort in Richtung Samsung gedacht.

Gruß Robin
und schönen Sonntag..ich warte auf 9 Uhr morgen früh GW2 Headstart


----------



## soth (26. August 2012)

27" Monitor gefällig? 
ASUS VG278H (Softy hat das Teil)
Iiyama ProLite B2776HDS-B1
Philips  273P3LPHES 
Samsung T27A750 LED


----------

